# Caos Donnarumma: Pochettino non lo voleva.



## admin (27 Novembre 2021)

Come rivelato da L'Equipe, Donnarumma è sempre più un caso nel PSG. Secondo il il quotidiano, Pochettino non voleva nè il portiere ex Milan nè Sergio Ramos. Ciò evidenzia la differenza di vedute con la dirigenza.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Novembre 2021)

e perchè lo mette allora?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e perchè lo mette allora?


Pressioni interne. Non vuole fare la guerra aperta con Leotardo (per chi ha visto i Sopranos).


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Novembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Pressioni interne. Non vuole fare la guerra aperta con Leotardo (per chi ha visto i Sopranos).


perchè è senza spina dorsale


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Novembre 2021)

Psg una squadra gestita da dei cammellari in tutti i sensi ahahah


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Novembre 2021)

Il bello è che non potrà neanche andare alla Juve visto come sta messa, carriera distrutta a 22 anni LOL


----------



## bmb (27 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e perchè lo mette allora?


Perché Maldini lo ha messo in culo al fantoccio e al panzamerda e non sapevano dove andare.


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il bello è che non potrà neanche andare alla Juve visto come sta messa, carriera distrutta a 22 anni LOL


Il Karma.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il bello è che non potrà neanche andare alla Juve visto come sta messa, carriera distrutta a 22 anni LOL


Il karma… ricordati sempre la regola di chi va via dal Milan… sono 100anni che esiste..


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il karma… ricordati sempre la regola di chi va via dal Milan… sono 100anni che esiste..


Chi va via dal Milan piange...sempre.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Novembre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Perché Maldini lo ha messo in culo al fantoccio e al panzamerda e non sapevano dove andare.


ma cosa c'entra? se non voglio un giocatore non lo metto, non faccio lo schiavo.
voglio vedere se conte mette in campo uno che non vuole per far contento qualcuno.
poi maldini li ha supplicati fino all'ultima giornata lascia stare.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma cosa c'entra? se non voglio un giocatore non lo metto, non faccio lo schiavo.
> voglio vedere se conte mette in campo uno che non vuole per far contento qualcuno.
> poi maldini li ha supplicati fino all'ultima giornata lascia stare.



Siamo stati fortunatissimi con Donnarumma, la sua stupidità è stata la nostra salvezza


----------



## chicagousait (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come rivelato da L'Equipe, Donnarumma è sempre più un caso nel PSG. Secondo il il quotidiano, Pochettino non voleva nè il portiere ex Milan nè Sergio Ramos. Ciò evidenzia la differenza di vedute con la dirigenza.


Chi è causa del suo male, pianga se stesso


----------



## mandraghe (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come rivelato da L'Equipe, Donnarumma è sempre più un caso nel PSG. Secondo il il quotidiano, Pochettino non voleva nè il portiere ex Milan nè Sergio Ramos. Ciò evidenzia la differenza di vedute con la dirigenza.



Ripeto: il portiere è il ruolo più difficile e perdere un anno o addirittura dei mesi può essere fatale.

Penso ad Antonioli che per un errore nel derby naufragò per anni riprendendosi a fatica, allo sfortunato Pagotto, a Sebastiano Rossi che dopo la fesseria con Bucchi smise praticamente di giocare, oppure a Galli che smise di giocare in nazionale, vivendo stagioni difficili, dopo aver subito il gol di Maradona negli ottavi di Messico ‘86.

Se continua così Dollarman finirà male. Ma chi se frega se l’è cercata, continui a godere.


----------



## Viulento (28 Novembre 2021)

Se non si va ai mondiale, salta sicuro il ct e spero salti pure lui.
Cosi, si chiude completamente il girovita, e puo' mettersi tranquillamente a disposizione per fare le pizze al suo datore di lavoro.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Novembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ripeto: il portiere è il ruolo più difficile e perdere un anno o addirittura dei mesi può essere fatale.
> 
> Penso ad Antonioli che per un errore nel derby naufragò per anni riprendendosi a fatica, allo sfortunato Pagotto, a Sebastiano Rossi che dopo la fesseria con Bucchi smise praticamente di giocare, oppure a Galli che smise di giocare in nazionale, e vivendo stagioni difficili, dopo aver subito il gol di Maradona negli ottavi di Messico ‘86.
> 
> Se continua così Dollarman finirà male. Ma chi se frega se l’è cercata, continui a godere.


Per un portiere è tutto più complicato, è un uomo solo.

Scivolare è un attimo, noi siamo stati fortunati, abbiamo perso un portiere discreto e ne abbiamo acquisito uno ottimo. Per certi versi lo dobbiamo ringraziare.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Novembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Per un portiere è tutto più complicato, è un uomo solo.
> 
> Scivolare è un attimo, noi siamo stati fortunati, abbiamo perso un portiere discreto e ne abbiamo acquisito uno ottimo. Per certi versi lo dobbiamo ringraziare.



A questo punto forse è vero che Donnarumma è stato un fenomeno solo di precocità ma non è più migliorato granché. Forse, mal consigliato, ha ritenuto di essere arrivato e di essere forte e si è adagiato. E l’approdo al PSG lo destabilizzato definitivamente. 

Il portiere visto nell’ultima pausa per le nazionali è stato un qualcosa veramente imbarazzante, senza Bonucci ci avrebbe fatto prendere due gol per due interventi osceni.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come rivelato da L'Equipe, Donnarumma è sempre più un caso nel PSG. Secondo il il quotidiano, Pochettino non voleva nè il portiere ex Milan nè Sergio Ramos. Ciò evidenzia la differenza di vedute con la dirigenza.


Ma come, pochettino non sapeva nulla delle sue ambizioni ?

Donnarumma l'ambizioso.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Novembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> A questo punto forse è vero che Donnarumma è stato un fenomeno solo di precocità ma non è più migliorato granché. Forse, mal consigliato, ha ritenuto di essere arrivato e di essere forte e si è adagiato. E l’approdo al PSG lo destabilizzato definitivamente.
> 
> Il portiere visto nell’ultima pausa per le nazionali è stato un qualcosa veramente imbarazzante, senza Bonucci ci avrebbe fatto prendere due gol per due interventi osceni.


Si è stato precoce ma è stato anche tanto tanto fortunato.

D. ha avuto un perfetto allineamento dei pianeti, si è trovato nel posto giusto al momento giusto, moltissimi non hanno questa fortuna.

Ma durante la vita spesso la fortuna ti presenta il conto, a lui lo sta facendo adesso.

Solo in Italia D. Viene visto come un Portierone accompagnato da un odioso pompaggio mediatici.lho già detto 3 anni fa , e il nuovo Balotelli.

Ha carenze tecniche spaventose, che non solo negli anni non sono migliorate ma anzi peggiorate.

È poi non è neanche stabile mentalmente, guarda cosa è successo per averlo messo in panchina, bastava da noi metterlo in 2 partite fuori e sbroccava, almeno avremmo recuperato un Po di euro.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Novembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si è stato precoce ma è stato anche tanto tanto fortunato.
> 
> D. ha avuto un perfetto allineamento dei pianeti, si è trovato nel posto giusto al momento giusto, moltissimi non hanno questa fortuna.
> 
> ...


Tu considera che quel che dice oggi mezzo mondo io , te e altri 4 fessi qua sul forum lo diciamo da anni.

Qua era pieno di gente che definiva donnarumma top mondo.
Tra i primi 5 , no tra i primi 3.
E maignan??

Daungreid certo e matematico . ahhahahahha

Dio santo, quanti danni fa la pubblicità.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tu considera che quel che dice oggi mezzo mondo io , te e altri 4 fessi qua sul forum lo diciamo da anni.
> 
> Qua era pieno di gente che definiva donnarumma top mondo.
> Tra i primi 5 , no tra i primi 3.
> ...


Capire di calcio non è da tutti, capire di portieri ancora meno.

Ripeto una cosa scontata: una persona innamorato non vede i difetti, ma solo. I pregi, succede così anche nella vita.

Nel momento in cui l'affetto ti offusca la mente, diventi una persona vulnerabile e poco querente.

Fondamentale amare la società e non i giocatori, cosa che succede spessissimo anche qua dentro.

Donnarumma all'estero viene visto per quello che è veramente, è nudo, neanche il suo agente riesce a forzare la mano.

Come diceva bene @mandraghe se i 2 errori in nazionale si fossero tramutati in gol anche quelli che si fanno influenzare dal media come dici tu avrebbero capito che adorano un falso stregone.


----------



## Route66 (28 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come rivelato da L'Equipe, Donnarumma è sempre più un caso nel PSG. Secondo il il quotidiano, Pochettino non voleva nè il portiere ex Milan nè Sergio Ramos. Ciò evidenzia la differenza di vedute con la dirigenza.


Ma cosa volete che conti uno come Pochettino che farà fatica ad imporsi anche in famiglia.
Al PSG durerà quanto un gatto in tangenziale ed ha potere tanto quanto un giardiniere.


----------

